# Boat Salvage Yard/ Business



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I was wondering if there were any boat salvage places locatedaround this area? Mainly I was hoping to find a tower that would fit my boat or could be modified to fit.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

While you may be able to find something that needs a small amount of modification, this is not the norm. 



Each of these units are custom built to fit and style of a specific boat.



Some that are modified to attach to the boat don't have the correct lines to look correct on the boat they are being put on. Will it work? Yes, but not without some ugliness associated with it.



Now if you luck up and find one that came off the same model boat you have then that can be a deal.



The money you spend to buy the used unit and then pay to have it modified is usually not a bargain.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I guess it's just a combination of my "fiscally conservative nature" (cheap ass) and wishful thinking.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

As a example a customer of mine is redoing a 21ft Mako. They bought a used T-top that didn't look bad and took it to Breeze Fabricators to have modified to fit the boat.



It was just to much work and wouldn't look right.



Tim built them a new T-top that is correct for the boat. That used T-top is at Tim's.



I saw it Wed. when I delivered the boat over there. I don't know any more details about the situation of the used one, as I figured it was none of my business and didn't ask.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Will Just do what ever the heck you want to do. It shows in the end product.



I happen to take a LOT of pride in my work and will not compromise on my stuff or anyone else's that I work on.



If you want a compromised job, then I will not work on it or have my name associated with it.



Just for the record, where did you see I was knocking him? 



I just gave him the facts.



Oh and I didn't pay half of your quoted price for both my DF-140 Suzzy's with 11hrs on them.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I found a aluminum t-top all in peices after Ivan...the guy gave it to me. Had a buddy put it together to fit my boat (gave him $300), had another buddy build the canvas (gave him $150)and I couldn't be more satisfied. I figured I saved $1500 bucks of so... I understand X-Shark's paint, but shade is more important than looks...especially at that kind of savings.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

There is a place over in Perry that has dozens to choose from.... Some for specific models, some "will fit"... If you are smart , you'd take your boat. That will add $2-300 to the cost so you really might consider staying local...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *X-Shark (10/3/2008)*While you may be able to find something that needs a small amount of modification, this is not the norm.
> 
> Each of these units are custom built to fit and style of a specific boat.
> 
> ...


I think he is looking for a boat salvage yard/buisness. Not comments on if it will fit or look right.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Alright now, I didn't mean to start a fight.:doh

I guess the first thing I ought to do is find out what it would actually cost to have a custom tower built and go from there.Then if I run across something that would work with or without modification Icanobjectively weigh the cost vs looks vs functionality issues.

In the mean time...:grouphug


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Now your thinking Alan. There is just one guy that always stirs Crap all the time.



Makes it bad for others. I think he gets off his Med's.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Just for reference....

http://bham.craigslist.org/boa/819735273.html

http://bham.craigslist.org/boa/819735273.html

I have boughtout a boat manufactuer and have some good, some junk and and some good junk. Also motors and parts. You come, you look , you will buy ! 

Call 205-351-1168. ask for Jim .

Once again I know nothing about Craig's poster. Although it's about 20 miles S of me.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

As you can see I rest my case. Always changing the subject and going off on a tangent making personal attacks.



I'm not going to dignify him with a answer.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

There is a used T top and frame at Trade Winds Pawn On Hwy 98 just east of the Zoo.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

> *sosmarine (10/5/2008)*There is a used T top and frame at Trade Winds Pawn On Hwy 98 just east of the Zoo.


Thanks for the info. Is that the one on the south side of 98? I went through that area today but didn't see anything. I think it was last year but I remember someone had a nice one for sale on a trailer at the flea marketacross from the zoo.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

www.fishing - please post a pic of that Whaler you were working on.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes. It is on the south side of 98 near the Big RV place. There are a couple of old boat out front too.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks sos. The next time I'm in that area I will stop by and have a look.

As far as getting an estimate on what a custom builttower would cost, I have two issues:<UL><LI>first the boat is located in my yard here in Andalusia and is not mobile without a semiwhich means thatI would not be able to bring it by anywhere for an estimate.</LI><LI>second I was hoping to havea towerfitted for it before I actually had it transported to the coast hopefully sometime this coming spring.</LI>[/list]

Any suggestions? It is a 1985 Silverton 31' Convertible if that helps.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> * I was hoping to have a tower fitted for it before I actually had it transported to the coast hopefully sometime this coming spring.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? It is a 1985 Silverton 31' Convertible if that helps.




A lot of towers must be removed for transporting on a boat this size.



Bridge clearance during transport.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't realize you were talking a big boat. The T Top at Trade Winds is a small, something for a CC.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep he is not looking for a T-top. That is unless someone took a saw to the boat and cut all the superstructure off of it.



There is a world of difference.



Another classic case of NOT ENOUGH INFO FROM THE START!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

A couple of yearsago I had a full enclosure with curtains custom built and crows nest added to my 22' WA. The guy (James Mcardle) came out to my house in Tiger Point from Destin and took measurements and we discussedexactly what I was looking for. Jamesturned outto bea great guy and gave me a price I could live with before he left...that price didn't not change even whenIchanged to gold not silver rocket lauchers...I believe the gold to be a little more than chrome. Any way you may want to give him a ring and see if he still makes house calls...850 585 9424

My enclosure still looks great and welds still holding up even though I have taken on some pretty rough seas over the past couple of years.

Jimmy


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

> *sosmarine (10/7/2008)*I didn't realize you were talking a big boat. The T Top at Trade Winds is a small, something for a CC.


Actually, I could also be in the market for an addition to the half-tower that is on my 23' WA if I ran across something that would work. I might still stop by to have a look.



> *X-Shark (10/7/2008)*
> Another classic case of NOT ENOUGH INFO FROM THE START!


Sorry, I guess I should have stated by specifications up front:blush:

I just figured that with the number of boats around that have gotten trashed by the various storms or that have just "expired" that there would be some place that specialized in recovering and selling the salvagable parts.


----------

